# Elevator to 2nd floor conference room?



## K Walker (Oct 30, 2018)

I have a one-story, 5750 sf dentist office.  All new construction and only one tenant.  Client now wishes to add a second floor conference room, bathroom, and storage to the scope of work.  Maximum size for second floor likely under 1000 sf.  No patient services provided on second floor.  No professional offices on second floor.

Looking at 2012 NCBC 1104.4 - the exception (< 3000 sf on 2nd floor) is met, but since this is a dentist office, I am unsure whether 1.2 disallows the exception.

Does "offices of health care providers" refer to the entire dental practice?  Or, can it be argued that all the professional _offices_ are on the first floor with only employee meeting space on second floor, and thus no elevator required?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 30, 2018)

K Walker said:


> No patient services provided on second floor.


No elevator required under 3,000 sq ft


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 30, 2018)

so the public, salesman or employee needing accommodations is never going to use the conference room? I have my  concerns


----------



## steveray (Oct 30, 2018)

Would need more detailed information to make that assessment...Is it the only bathroom? Only conference room? Exact sqft of the second floor? Story or mezzanine?


----------



## K Walker (Oct 30, 2018)

Not the only bathroom (of course).  There are two bathrooms for patients and employees on first floor.  There is a meeting room on first floor, but some of this space will likely be used for stairs (and elevator if needed) to reach the second floor.  It is a SECOND FLOOR.  No mezzanine.  

Square footage of second floor can be limited as need be with in the roof truss.  We are aware that we will need floor trusses in the commercial space and cannot just increase the bottom cord of the roof truss as one would do in a home.


----------



## ADAguy (Oct 31, 2018)

Hmm? Medical offices and Title 1 (employee discrimination) both require consideration.


----------

